# Frage zu Rückführkreisen bei der Kombination Safety PLC und Relais



## Wigan (2 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Lieferbarkeit ist ja unser aller Thema gerade und macht auch im Bereich Safety kein Halt.

Mein Hauptproblem sind aktuell sichere Ausgangsbaugruppen bzw. 1-kanalig ausgeführte OSSD Ausgänge.
Hier würde ich gerne bei gleichen Abschaltbedingungen einige einsparen und auf Relais bzw. Kontaktvervielfältigung setzen.

War es bisher z.B. so:
Sicherer Ausgang 1: OSSD -> STO Achse 1-10
Sicherer Ausgang 2: OSSD -> STO Achse 1-10 verzögert 
Sicherer Ausgang 3: OSSD -> STO Achse 11-20
Sicherer Ausgang 4: OSSD -> STO Achse 11-20 verzögert
--> Alle die gleiche Abschaltbedingung, werden nur getrennt wegen Strombelastbarkeit oder unterschiedlichen Potenzialen.

Wäre die Überlegung zukünftig:
Sicherer Ausgang 1: OSSD -> z.B. ABB SSR32 (oder vergleichbar)  --> 2 verzögerte/2unverzögerte Kontakte um das obere umzusetzen.
Ich könnte mir also hierdurch 3 Ausgänge auf der Safety SPS sparen.


Jetzt ist Safety aber nicht mein täglich Brot und ich Frage mich, warum ich hier häufig bei Relais ohne Zeitverzögerung noch einen
Rückführkontakt bekomme, bei dem oben genannten ABB SSR32 aber z.B. nichtmehr. Das zieht sich durch bei allen Relais die ich mir angeschaut habe.

Benötigt man das hier nicht oder ist meine angedachte Lösung gar nicht umsetzbar?


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

Hi
am Besten mal ins Sicherheitshandbuch von ABB rein schauen. Oder mal beim ABB anrufen, der freut sich bestimmt wenn du was von ihm kaufen willst.

Ansonsten kann ich da nur eher allgemein antworten:
Manche FU sind in der Lage die Diagnose intern zu handhaben und es wird vom Hersteller keine Rückführung vorgesehen. z.B. Danfoss FC302.

Wenn du über eine Kontaktvervielfältigung gehst, dann sollte diese je nach gefordertem PL/SIL auf die FSPS rückgeführt werden.
Für die einkanalige Ansteuerung muss je nach gefordertem PL/SIL möglicherweise ein Fehlerausschluss z.B. geschützte Verlegeart oder Verlegung innerhalb von einem geschlossenen Gehäuse im Kabelkanal getroffen werden.


----------



## Wigan (2 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hi
> am Besten mal ins Sicherheitshandbuch von ABB rein schauen. Oder mal beim ABB anrufen, der freut sich bestimmt wenn du was von ihm kaufen willst.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich da nur eher allgemein antworten:
> ...


Hi s-kraut,

danke für die Rückmeldung.
ABB sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, nimmt man die Relais von Pilz/SSPS etc. her, sieht man ein ähnliches Bild.
Relais wie das SSR32 sind ja meistens eher "statt einer Safety SPS", also wenn ich die Funktionalität verzögert/unverzögert in einer
Relaisverschaltung benötige. Vermutlich rührt daher dann auch das Thema des nicht vorhandenen Rückführkreiskontakts.
Vermutlich finde ich deswegen auch keine Antwort auf mein vorhaben im Datenblatt.
Standard wäre, hier dann z.B. ein BT51 und ein BT51T zu nehmen, aber dann hab ich ja 2 Komponenten extra.

Die Überlegung ist halt die, wenn ich z.B. einen sicheren Ausgang auf meiner F-CPU brauche, bin ich an einen Hersteller gebunden, ich kann jetzt nicht das E/A System von Siemens auf Phönix/Wago/Beckhoff usw. "kurz mal" umstellen. Das Relais könnte ich aber sehr wohl bei verschiedenen Herstellern kaufen und auch untereinander tauschen.

Edit:
1x BT51 und 1x BT51T ist in Summe günstiger als das SSR32, oh man, Schade, werde ich wohl entweder 2 Ausgänge nehmen oder ein BT51 und BT51T auf den gleichen Ausgang legen und die Toleranzzeit im Rückführkreis hochdrehen.


----------



## rlw (2 Juni 2022)

Wigan schrieb:


> Die Überlegung ist halt die, wenn ich z.B. einen sicheren Ausgang auf meiner F-CPU brauche, bin ich an einen Hersteller gebunden, ich kann jetzt nicht das E/A System von Siemens auf Phönix/Wago/Beckhoff usw. "kurz mal" umstellen. Das Relais könnte ich aber sehr wohl bei verschiedenen Herstellern kaufen und auch untereinander tauschen.


Doch, du kannst auch sichere Eingänge und Ausgänge von z.B. Wago an eine S7 anbinden. Ist umständlicher in der Daten-Haltung und Sicherung,
 aber es geht.


----------



## Wigan (2 Juni 2022)

Artikelanlage, Lagerhaltung, Ertsatzteilverf


rlw schrieb:


> Doch, du kannst auch sichere Eingänge und Ausgänge von z.B. Wago an eine S7 anbinden. Ist umständlicher in der Daten-Haltung und Sicherung,
> aber es geht.


deswegen das "kurz mal". Wobei afaik ja grad bei allen Herstellern die Safety Baugruppen nicht ab morgen verfügbar sind, die Relais auch nicht, aber die kann ich halt einfacher in der Vielfalt handhaben.  Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich keine S-DO Module mehr habe, aber wenn ich halt statt 1200 nurnoch 600 im Jahr benötige, ist das temporär schon ein gangbarer Weg denke ich.


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

Wigan schrieb:


> Artikelanlage, Lagerhaltung, Ertsatzteilverf
> 
> deswegen das "kurz mal". Wobei afaik ja grad bei allen Herstellern die Safety Baugruppen nicht ab morgen verfügbar sind, die Relais auch nicht, aber die kann ich halt einfacher in der Vielfalt handhaben.  Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich keine S-DO Module mehr habe, aber wenn ich halt statt 1200 nurnoch 600 im Jahr benötige, ist das temporär schon ein gangbarer Weg denke ich.


Bei manchen Herstellern und manchen derer Produkten kann man auch das Potential der Spannungsversorgung des Ausgangsmoduls wegschalten und man erhält dadurch eine entsprechend sichere Abschaltung. Dann kann man eine graue Baugruppe benutzen, einzelne sicherheitsrelevante Aktoren damit freigeben/STO auslösen. Die Abschaltung erfolgt zentral über eine FSPS-Baugruppe oder ein externes Bauteil.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (3 Juni 2022)

Die grundlegende Frage die sich hier stell ist, welche PLr musst du erfüllen? Kontaktvervielfälltigung ist eine schicke Lösung um solche Probleme zu lösen, allerdings kann es sein, wenn du mehr als 3 Subsysteme in einer Sicherheitsfunktion hast dein PLr sich um eine Stufe verschlechtert. Wir stehen aktuell vor den gleichen Problemen (wer auch nicht) und haben spaßeshalber mal in Sistema ein Rechenbeispiel gemacht. Es ist möglich (zumindest rein rechnerisch) mit 2 normalen Ausgängen die nicht in der gleichen Baugruppe sind (also 2 unterschiedliche Ausgangskarten) ein PLr d zu erreichen. Umsetzen möchte das letztendlich niemand aber theoretisch wäre das so auch umsetzbar. In dem Rechenbeispiel haben wir mit  ET200S 4 DO 0.5A/24V Karten gerechnet.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Die grundlegende Frage die sich hier stell ist, welche PLr musst du erfüllen? Kontaktvervielfälltigung ist eine schicke Lösung um solche Probleme zu lösen, allerdings kann es sein, wenn du mehr als 3 Subsysteme in einer Sicherheitsfunktion hast dein PLr sich um eine Stufe verschlechtert. Wir stehen aktuell vor den gleichen Problemen (wer auch nicht) und haben spaßeshalber mal in Sistema ein Rechenbeispiel gemacht. Es ist möglich (zumindest rein rechnerisch) mit 2 normalen Ausgängen die nicht in der gleichen Baugruppe sind (also 2 unterschiedliche Ausgangskarten) ein PLr d zu erreichen. Umsetzen möchte das letztendlich niemand aber theoretisch wäre das so auch umsetzbar. In dem Rechenbeispiel haben wir mit  ET200S 4 DO 0.5A/24V Karten gerechnet.


Mit sicherer Abschaltung des Versorgungspotentials oder wie?


----------



## SPS-Pascal (3 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mit sicherer Abschaltung des Versorgungspotentials oder wie?


Nein tatsächlich das Abschalten der beiden unsicheren Ausgänge übet das Sicheitheitsprogramm. Hierzu muss noch erwähnt werden, das wir eine F-CPU F-DI's verwenden. Umgesetzt hätte ich das dann letztendlich so. Die Ausgänge auf je eine Schützspule verdrahtet. Beide Schütze in Reihe die die Last abschalten. Beide Schütze zurückführen. Im Sicherheitsprogramm beide Rückführungen mit 1oo2 auf Diskrepanzfehler überwachen und dieses Signal auf einen Feedback Baustein führen. Das ergibt einen Diagnose Deckungsgrad von 90%. CCF Liste  entsprechend Ausfüllen und so kommt man tatsächlich auf ein PLr d. Wie gesagt, umsetzten wollen wir das nicht aber dir Systemabrechnung bekommst du somit grün.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Nein tatsächlich das Abschalten der beiden unsicheren Ausgänge übet das Sicheitheitsprogramm. Hierzu muss noch erwähnt werden, das wir eine F-CPU F-DI's verwenden. Umgesetzt hätte ich das dann letztendlich so. Die Ausgänge auf je eine Schützspule verdrahtet. Beide Schütze in Reihe die die Last abschalten. Beide Schütze zurückführen. Im Sicherheitsprogramm beide Rückführungen mit 1oo2 auf Diskrepanzfehler überwachen und dieses Signal auf einen Feedback Baustein führen. Das ergibt einen Diagnose Deckungsgrad von 90%. CCF Liste  entsprechend Ausfüllen und so kommt man tatsächlich auf ein PLr d. Wie gesagt, umsetzten wollen wir das nicht aber dir Systemabrechnung bekommst du somit grün.


Hm da dürftest du mit Rückführung über mechanisch zwangsgeführte Kontakte sogar in Richtung DC 99% kommen.
Das direkte Ansteuern von grauen Ausgängen durch das F-Programm ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig neu und daher mit Freitag-Abend recht schleierhaft. Gibt es da einen Leitfaden oder habt ihr euch das halt einfach so ausgedacht?
Ich kenn es halt so dass man ein failsafe-powermodul baut und danach rechts die grauen Ausgänge auf das sicher getrennte Potential setzt. Die jeweilige Diagnose kann man dann auch über graue Eingänge implementieren.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (3 Juni 2022)

Nein einen Leitfaden gibt es dazu nicht. Etwas ähnliches gibt es allerdings bei Siemens in der LdrvSafe V4.1 Bibliothek. Da werden zwei unsichere Analogeingänge sicher gemacht. Ich muss hier nochmal erwähnen, dass wir das so nicht umgesetzt haben, sonder nur Mal so ausgerechnet haben.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

Ja das mit den Analogeingängen kenn ich auch. Da spielt aber noch ein Haufen mit weil die AI ja Signalstörungen erkennen können. Da würde ich mir den Hersteller mit ins Boot nehmen und mir schriftlich zusagen lassen dass es mit 2x grau in PLd/SIL2 geht. Es ist erstaunlich wie flexibel sich Lieferanten zur Zeit zeigen.

Was in vielen Fällen recht gut funktioniert ist das Konzept mit Steuerspannung für die Baugruppe wegschalten. Das klappt wenn man nicht zu sehr variable Bedingungen und Konstellationen hat recht gut.


----------



## Elektriko (3 Juni 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Nein tatsächlich das Abschalten der beiden unsicheren Ausgänge übet das Sicheitheitsprogramm. Hierzu muss noch erwähnt werden, das wir eine F-CPU F-DI's verwenden. Umgesetzt hätte ich das dann letztendlich so. Die Ausgänge auf je eine Schützspule verdrahtet. Beide Schütze in Reihe die die Last abschalten. Beide Schütze zurückführen. Im Sicherheitsprogramm beide Rückführungen mit 1oo2 auf Diskrepanzfehler überwachen und dieses Signal auf einen Feedback Baustein führen. Das ergibt einen Diagnose Deckungsgrad von 90%. CCF Liste  entsprechend Ausfüllen und so kommt man tatsächlich auf ein PLr d. Wie gesagt, umsetzten wollen wir das nicht aber dir Systemabrechnung bekommst du somit grün.


Aber wie bekommst Du PLd? Fügst Du die Standard-SPS in Sistema auch ein? Mit welchen Werten?



SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Etwas ähnliches gibt es allerdings bei Siemens in der LdrvSafe V4.1 Bibliothek. Da werden zwei unsichere Analogeingänge sicher gemacht.


Es interessiert mich, hast Du ein Link wo man diese Info lesen kann? Und warum analog und nicht digital?🤔

Gruß


----------



## SPS-Pascal (3 Juni 2022)

SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




Hier der Link. Bei der Geschichte geht es um antriebsunterstüztes Abwickeln. Da wird der Wickeldurchmesser "sicherheitsgerichtet" eingelesen um die Geschwindigkeit mit einer SLS Grenze zu überwachen. 

Bei dem Rechenbeispiel haben wir eine 1516-F CPU. Die Ausgangskarte hat ein MTBF Wert von 51 Jahren. Mit Kat. 3 und oben beschriebenen Rückführung bekommt man rein rechnerisch ein PLr d gerechnet. Aber ich erwähne das noch Mal. Umgesetzt haben wir das NICHT. Die Variante mit den Potetialen wegzuschalten ist natürlich in dem Fall die schickere Variante aber wenn da mehr als ein Aus bei Not-Halt verschaltet ist wird das mir "Klappertechnik" schnell umständlich.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (3 Juni 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber wie bekommst Du PLd? Fügst Du die Standard-SPS in Sistema auch ein? Mit welchen Werten?


Es gibt eine Liste mit MTBF Werten für alle Siemens Bauteile. Die kannst du Googlen und mit den Werten dann rechnen.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

Ja aber allein der MTBF Werte als Basis reicht meiner Person nicht. Das ist dünnes Eis!


----------

